
Ask HN: Software engineers, what do you look for in a good manager? - mharroun
I&#x27;ve been in the startup world going on 13 years with about 8+ of them in a lead,manager,director,BP, and even cto capacity. Lead teams as small as 3 and as big as 30.<p>So I&#x27;m curious what makes a good manager to you? I always took what I liked from old bosses and &quot;disgarded&quot; behaviors I did not like.<p>So when looking for or working at a job what do you look for in a leader&#x2F;boss?
======
mharroun
Thanks for the insights. Personally as a manager I give as much autonomy as I
can trust a person. If you ass kick and get shit done the last think I want to
do is hinder you.

In terms of honesty and transparency I feel being open and honest to a fault
is the best practice. That and also having.my directs feel comfortable
challenging me... I make the final decision but its thoes under me who do the
work.

Lastly I personally hate "hands on" management roles... all that does is two
things:

\- have two critical paths... one for managment bullshit plus individual
contributor work that are always in conflict

\- make me just a god level tech lead as if I am working on a system of course
ill.choose tools and processes that fit me best as an IC.

------
eschneider
Interestingly, the two best managers I've had over my career both had
experience as middle school teachers. Not really sure what that says about our
profession, but there it is. When looking for a new manager, the most
important thing is that they're honest and that they're savvy enough to know
if they're telling you the truth or not.

------
jdauriemma
Someone who believes in being very particular about defining roles, while
providing a great deal of autonomy within the boundaries of those roles. I try
to ask questions about their approach to delegating and assigning tasks so
that I can gauge their commitment to this ideal.

------
g3rd
Good communication, honesty, and trust are the three big things I look for. To
expand upon trust, trust can usually be observed by watching if she/he
micromanages either individuals or the team.

------
sequoiar6868
Easy communication and understand each other

